# [jQuery] Rechnen mit Komma



## Dustin84 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Inputfelder (vom User ausgefüllt) die miteinander multipliziert werden.
Wenn er jetzt 10 * 15,50 eingibt erhalte ich NaN, weil nicht mit einem Komma gerechnet werden kann. Wie kann ich die Usereingabe in 15*.*50 ändern, bzw. gibts bei jQuery sowas wie preg_replace?

Gruß
D.


----------



## Maniac (14. Juli 2011)

Also obs von jQuery das im moment gibt weiß ich nicht, aber in javascript geht das hier:
komma durch Punkt ersetzen:

```
var preis = "10,50";
var replacedPreis = preis.replace(/[,]/,'.');
alert(replacedPreis);
```


----------



## Dustin84 (14. Juli 2011)

ja, so gehts auch.

Jetz noch eine Frage:
Ich habe Inputfelder mit den Zwischensummen. Sagen wir 10.
Wie addiere ich diese?
In etwa so?! Wobei hier *var Zwischensumme* immer wieder überschrieben wird...

```
for (var x = 1; x < 10; x++){
			var Zwischensumme = $('#Zwischensumme'+x).attr('value');
		}
```


----------



## Maniac (14. Juli 2011)

Die Variable Zwischensummer vor der Schleife deklarieren mit value 0.
und in der Schleife dazu adieren...


----------



## Dustin84 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh's nicht ganz. Hier wollte ich testweise immer um +3 addieren. Klappt aber nicht.

```
var Zwischensumme = 0;
		for (var x = 1; x < i; x++){
			Zwischensumme + 3;
		}
```


----------



## tombe (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn schon dann so:


```
var Zwischensumme = 0;
for (var x = 1; x < i; x++){
    Zwischensumme = Zwischensumme + 3;
}
```

Oder ?


----------



## Dustin84 (14. Juli 2011)

ne, jetzt wird zwischensumme ja bei jedem Durchlauf zurückgesetzt. Das Ergebniss ist bei jedem Durchlauf das Gleiche.


----------



## tombe (14. Juli 2011)

Wieso wird die Zwischensumme da zurückgesetzt?

Beim Einstieg in die FOR-Anweisung ist sie mit dem Wert 0 belegt und bei jedem Durchlauf werden 3 dazu gezählt.

Hast du es den probiert? Wenn ja welchen Wert hat die Variable "i" wenn du es testest?


----------

